# How Strong Is The Smell While Baking?



## valuablevariable (Dec 25, 2007)

I want to make a few brownies with 3 gs used in the butter. Making butter is not a problem but can you smell the weed when baking the brownies? I have a shared kitchen on my floor and they dont need to know whats going on. Theyre all students but i dont know if anybody smokes.


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 25, 2007)

you are not burning the weed only cooking with it so the smell of brownies will likely be stronger. however if you are using a very strong skunk or something you can negate this post all together


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 25, 2007)

valuablevariable said:


> I want to make a few brownies with 3 gs used in the butter. Making butter is not a problem but can you smell the weed when baking the brownies? I have a shared kitchen on my floor and they dont need to know whats going on. Theyre all students but i dont know if anybody smokes.


share out the brownies that will cheer all the non smakers up. then they wont give a fuck what your doing.lol


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 25, 2007)

looks like itll be all clear, thanks for the help


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 25, 2007)

You mean you havent baked them yet??? 

Whats the hold up im freaking hungry. 

you ready for some high power brownies?
show me your recipe


----------



## avlon06 (Jan 15, 2008)

we made some cannabutter the other night, place reeked of weed


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 15, 2008)

making brownies probably wont stink but making butter sure does


----------



## weedhits420 (Jan 21, 2008)

it shouldnt smell too bad if ur so concerned jus ask if they smoke what do you think brings people together... the ganja my man the ganja!!!!1


----------



## legacyme (Mar 29, 2011)

bump. I also want info on this, i want to make cookies.


----------



## RoffleWaffels (Mar 29, 2011)

Whenever you make the butter, the steam coming up from the pot will smell like reefer, haha. It's not too bad and if you have a little ventilation fan above your stove, like most do, the smell isn't really too noticeable. 

Some friends and myself made some butter at his house one night while his parents were sleeping and we got away with it just fine, haha.


----------



## eurodance56 (Mar 29, 2011)

it reeks hard.


----------



## gioua (Apr 5, 2011)

cook the butter in a mason jar (make sure the jar can be exposed to heat without blowing up on you.. there is a good vid on youtube some chick shows how to make butter in a jar.. no water.. very easy


----------

